# 1974 Gto



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is the first view I saw when I found this '74 GTO in Emmett Idaho this last weekend. I bought it and will restore it .It is a buccaneer red/white interior hatchback. Not sure if it was a stick or auto car yet. I have to decode the data plate when the car gets home to my place.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats!! :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats... Here's a little more info on the '74 that you may or may not be aware of....

_The US$195 GTO package included a three-speed manual transmission with Hurst floor shifter, heavy-duty suspension with front and rear anti-roll bars, a shaker hood, special grille, mirrors, and wheels, and various GTO emblems. The only engine was the 350 in³ (5.7 L) V8 with 7.6:1 compression and a single four-barrel carburetor. It was rated at 200 hp (149 kW) @ 4,400 rpm and 295 ft-lbf (400 N·m) @ 2,800 rpm. Optional transmissions included a wide-ratio four-speed with Hurst shifter or the three-speed Turbo Hydra-Matic.

The GTO option was available in both the base Ventura and Ventura Custom lines as either a two-door sedan or hatchback coupe. The base Ventura interior consisted of bench seats and rubber floor mats, while the Ventura Custom had upgraded bench seats or optional Strato bucket seats along with carpeting, cushioned steering wheel, and custom pedal trim.

Bias-belted tires were standard equipment, but a radial tuned suspension option added radial tires along with upgraded suspension tuning for improved ride and handling.

Cars Magazine tested a 1974 GTO with the optional four-speed and obtained a 0-60 mph time of 7.7 seconds and a quarter mile reading of 15.72 seconds @ 88 mph (142 km/h).

Sales were an improvement over 1973, at 7,058, but not enough to justify continuing the model._


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The neat thing about a '74 besides the rarity and the underdog image is the small size. You can bolt a 400 or 455 will bolt directly in place of the old 350 (if you want) and you can have a very quick car on the cheap. Good score, and glad you're going to get it back on the road!


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

:coolSweet we got to keep the 74's going. Good luck!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice and good luck...
Bill


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> The neat thing about a '74 besides the rarity and the underdog image is the small size. You can bolt a 400 or 455 will bolt directly in place of the old 350 (if you want) and you can have a very quick car on the cheap. Good score, and glad you're going to get it back on the road!


I have a 400 complete carb to pan, including RAIII D-ports headers and either a 4 speed or a T-400 auto with a 2800 stall. It has a Curry 9" with 4.10 gears and some fancy traction bar setup plus sub-frame connectors and cage bases. I'm gonna leave the connectors but re fabricate them so they follow the floor pan and don't protrude so obscenely. I wonder if the D-ports will fit the subframe, they were in an A-body, if they don't they will when I get done.


----------



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

man i love the 74's there so differint and the hatchbacks are even cooler wat a great score its nice to be out there with something differint good luck man


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

I had a '74 also. Loved it.
Owned it back in 1982-1984.
The guy I bought it from had put a lot of go fast parts in the 350, removed the wide ratio 4 speed in favor of a M-22 close ratio 4 speed, and installed 3.90 rear gears.
The thing was fast but it didn't like freeways that much.
It had an Electron blue exterior with white seats/door panels and black carpet/dash/console. It also had the shaker hood with a red/white/blue hockey stripe and GTO emblems.
It was a normal trunk car (no hatch) and it had four gauges in the forward part of the 4 speed console. I'm not sure if the console was stock, but I thought it was cool.

Like I said, I loved that car, but it's ultimate demise was a front end collision that totaled it.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Finally picked the car up and brought it to its new home today. Did the PHS on it. It was a base model GTO hatchback 350/3 speed stick. No console, or gauge pack.Buccaneer Red/ white bucket car. Needs some floor pan repair. The glass is factory tint and all in great condition. So here goes another year of the bar life shot down, lol.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great Fine.64 74 04 69 Are you out of garage space now. Yep, you got a year to get her done! Well meet you at the Oregon show next year and buy you a beer to start the catch up on the bar life. lol yourself, Les


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I was already out of space. The '64 tempest post I have had to go up to the shed at my shop to live for a while. As far as the meet next year, yep I think I might go since I have a BIL house to stay at. Lets keep in touch. FYI I will probably bring the 64 gto just because.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Roger that!!! Will add you to my buddy list right now. I'm looking forward to seeing lots of new to me west coast GTOs. Will probably drive the 04 and leave the 64 in the garage. LES


----------



## 74gtoguy (May 27, 2011)

yeah i to have a 1974 gto and live in the boise area been looking for awhile that some one else would have one. here is my email would like to see if we could help each other out. [email protected] . that would be cool to see another one.


----------

